# Supprimer pseudo Skype



## jmimilg (25 Août 2012)

Bonjour,
je suis sur Mac OSX Lion... 
je cherche a supprimer un pseudo de la liste des pseudos qui s'affichent sur la page de démarrage de skype...
je suis allé voir dans le dossier application support mais je n'y trouve pas le dossier skype avec les pseudos supprimantes comme je l'ai lu ailleurs...
quelqu'un a une idée?
merci bien

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h10 ----------

Résolu en fait...
finder -> alt + aller -> bibilotheque ->application support -> skype t supprimer le dossier au nom du pseudo...


----------



## Larme (25 Août 2012)

Trousseau d'Accès ?


----------

